# New Forum moderator - drakesaxprof



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Please join me in welcoming Jim "drakesaxprof", a long-time active SOTW member, to the SOTW staff as a forum moderator. 
Jim is a saxophone professor at Drake University in Des Moines, IA and will bring a wealth of knowledge and expertise to the task. He will be "patrolling" following sub forums:

Classical saxophone 
Altissimo and Multiphonics
High School and College 
Practicing (Also Music Theory) 
Teaching Saxophone (Teaching methods, Teacher Directory)
Tone Producing

A link to his profile is found also next to the appropriate sub-forum listings.

Please address your suggestions and concerns regarding the above areas to drakesaxprof.

Welcome on board,

Harri Rautiainen
Forum Founder


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Cool, thanks for taking this on Jim - a little something to fill in your spare moments  ?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> He will be "patrolling" following sub forums:
> 
> Classical saxophone
> Altissimo and Multiphonics
> ...


I thought Marty was the first assignment for new moderators... you know, to break them in.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Grumps said:


> I thought Marty was the first assignment for new moderators... you know, to break them in.


I believe that there is a special unit assigned to me. Has anyone noticed how Kim goes under cover for periods of time? Same with Chris and Mike. Jim is the only overt operative due to his high profile within the Gates hierarchy. Bill Gates has had me as a person of interest since the incident at Harvard in '81.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Now my paranoia is definitely kicking in. Where'd I put that bottle of pills?? Ah, right: over there. Just a sec. . . .


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

martysax said:


> ... Has anyone noticed how Kim goes under cover for periods of time? Same with Chris and Mike...





> You agree, through your use of this SOTW Forum, that you will not post any material which you know is false, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive...


Joke asside, let's all welcome Jim (drakesaxprof) as a new moderator


----------



## asaxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Great! Welcome!


----------



## BlueLight (May 6, 2006)

He's very deserving of such an honorable title, good to know more moderation will go on in the Classical Saxophone section (not to say that it's absolutely needed ;p)


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Jim!

I guess I will need to watch my P's and Q's when talking to you from now on.  

Hope you got a good price for your Zephyr, or should I say, your "poor man's Super 20." Just got a Keilwerth SX90R recently so maybe I must be moving up in the world, eh?  But still have the Zeph for now. 

Have fun! 

S


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

I was all confused (again!!) I thought drakesaxprof (or "Dr Ake's ax prof", as i always thought of him) was a professional woodcutter, a friend of Dr Ake - Finnish, like Harri, you see - it all made sense to me...

And seriously, thank you for taking on this role so we ignorami can have further benefit from your knowledge and experience.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey, I remember trying to get him on board when I was a mod.

Don't let the power go to your head!


----------



## 4bubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drakesaxprof (Dec 21, 2003)

Pete said:


> Don't let the power go to your head!


Too late--you're all fired.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Yay, freedom.


----------

